
The eviction crisis is starting to look a lot like the subprime mortgage crisis - howard941
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-eviction-crisis-is-starting-to-look-a-lot-like-the-subprime-mortgage-crisis-2019-07-03?link=sfmw_tw
======
celias
On The Media did a podcast series about evictions in the US

[https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/otm/scarlet-e-
unmasking...](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/otm/scarlet-e-unmasking-
americas-eviction-crisis)

